# P & O Ferries to Bilbao



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I received this from a friend who keeps his fingers on the pulse of ferry prices


_"*Late last Friday night a Sky News bulletin ended with a short story about the P&O ferry to Bilbao. I only saw it the once and it doesn't seem to have been picked up by the papers over the weekend so I'll repeat in full, as I remember it, as you may have missed it-
"P&O announced today that it will terminate its ferry service from Portsmouth to Bilbao at the end of September when the "Pride of Bilbao" is withdrawn from service. P&O said it can not sustain the losses the service has incurred over recent years. Over 500m jobs may be lost."

While I was in England I read a feature about ferries generally which said that as the French Government has cut its subsidy to Brittany Ferries some service reductions could be expected with the Santander service likely to be affected if only because it doesn't stop in France*. "_


----------



## miradouro (Jan 19, 2010)

P+O are indeed scrapping the Portsmouth-Bilbao service, but curiously Brittany Ferries have announced they are increasing their service Postsmouth-Santander from once to three times a week.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

miradouro said:


> P+O are indeed scrapping the Portsmouth-Bilbao service, but curiously Brittany Ferries have announced they are increasing their service Postsmouth-Santander from once to three times a week.


Really pleased with the Brittany Ferries increase.


Portsmouth to Santander

24 hours (Pont Aven & Cap Finistère)
3 return sailing per week

Departure days & times to Santander Tue 11:15 Wed 11:00 Fri 11:15
From Santander Mon 16:30 Wed 15:15 Sat 15:15


Plymouth to Santander

20 hours Pont Aven (24 hours when mv Bretagne) 

Departure days & times to Santander 16:30 (12:00 when mv Bretagne)

From Santander 15:00

The latest addition to theier fleet is the cruise ferry ‘Cap Finistère’. Entering service in March 2010, she will sail twice a week from Portsmouth to Santander. The Pont Aven will do the other journey.


----------



## sparty2 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Ferries*



siobhanwf said:


> I received this from a friend who keeps his fingers on the pulse of ferry prices
> 
> 
> _"*Late last Friday night a Sky News bulletin ended with a short story about the P&O ferry to Bilbao. I only saw it the once and it doesn't seem to have been picked up by the papers over the weekend so I'll repeat in full, as I remember it, as you may have missed it-
> ...


We are with Brittany Ferries owners club, we received a flyer last week informing us that they are introducing a new twice a week ferry service from Portsmouth to Santander from March, it will involve just one night on board, this is probably why P & O are pulling out. We travelled on the 'Pride of Bilbao' for the first time in January and quite frankly it was well past it's sell by date. The only problem I can see is that fares will increase with just one carrier, as they have on the French ferries since Stenna and P & O pulled out.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Like you we are members of the Brittany Ferries owners club. The only problem with this is you can have membership for FRANCE ONLY or for SPAIN & FRANCE. Wish they did a SPAIN only
We normally only take the ferry from Santander to originally Plymouth but now to Portsmouth as it is much more convenient.

The saving with owners club pay back the fee in one sailing. Add this to the 10% discount on all meals.


----------



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

That is good news for Brittany of course, but as was said, what will happen to prices with no competition.
What is this club? We are going to UK in April and back and perhaps later in the year. I'll look on the website, but give me the brief lowdown anyway please.




siobhanwf said:


> Like you we are members of the Brittany Ferries owners club. The only problem with this is you can have membership for FRANCE ONLY or for SPAIN & FRANCE. Wish they did a SPAIN only
> We normally only take the ferry from Santander to originally Plymouth but now to Portsmouth as it is much more convenient.
> 
> The saving with owners club pay back the fee in one sailing. Add this to the 10% discount on all meals.


----------



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

Had a look on the site. It seems that you pay £100 pa and get *up to* 30% off at off-peak sailings. That would save me £100 pa if I only do 2 trips a year with 30% 
Also is the membership fee of £100 payable as well as the registration £100 in the first year? If so, no big deal then for me.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Not only do you get discount on the sailing itself but a breakfast voucher for each passenger to the value of 6.50 + a discount of 10% on food & dribk in the restaurant.

We have taken out membership in one name only (my husband's) the cost of 1 person membership to join is 

543.00 GBP WITHOUT MEMBERSHIP 463.60 GBP WITH MEMBERSHIP so an 80 GBP discount on one trip only.

This includes a club class cabin both ways with free coffee and tea.

Save 33%* On Club Class cabins on all day sailings, subject to availability

Registration fee £100 (payable on application) this is a one off fee
Annual membership fee £100
Partners annual supplement £50 (second membership card)


----------

